# Does anyone know of any computer games about eggs?



## isitme (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd like to play a game where i was an egg who got to go on adventures

does anyone have any reccomendations?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 23, 2009)

No, I can't think of any, that's a crazy idea.


----------



## wreckhead (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## isitme (Jan 23, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> No, I can't think of any, that's a crazy idea.



I know but i'd love to be an egg


----------



## mauvais (Jan 23, 2009)

I can only think of White Potato, where you played a small white potato. My favourite was Magicland White Potato, where you had to rescue your friends from the evil wizard Zak. But it's not the same is it?


----------



## isitme (Jan 23, 2009)

mauvais said:


> I can only think of White Potato, where you played a small white potato. My favourite was Magicland White Potato, where you had to rescue your friends from the evil wizard Zak. But it's not the same is it?



what are you fucked in the head?


----------



## mauvais (Jan 23, 2009)

It's a potato painted white, but it _looks like a fucking egg_. FFS.


----------



## isitme (Jan 23, 2009)

why did i find this funny?


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 23, 2009)

isitme said:


> what are you fucked in the head?


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 23, 2009)

Chuckie Egg


----------



## tombowler (Jan 23, 2009)

bi0boy said:


> Chuckie Egg




But your not the egg in this are you!


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2009)

chuckie egg 2 was pretty good too


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

I am saving this one for 'thread of 2009'


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2009)

seriously, dizzy was a fucking awesome game. i had all of them on my brothers amstrad


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 23, 2009)

tombowler said:


> But your not the egg in this are you!



Oh yeah


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 23, 2009)

Speedy Eggbert 2.

It'll cost you though*.

* - Other egg-based games are available.


----------



## tombowler (Jan 24, 2009)

isitme said:


> I'd like to play a game where i was an egg who got to go on adventures
> 
> does anyone have any reccomendations?




this reminds me of the shop in little britain, Margret! Margret have we got any ganes where you are the eg and have an adventure,


Oh yes how about this one?

well i was thinking more of a cockoos egg than an hens egg...


----------



## radiohead (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## Epona (Jan 24, 2009)

My dad and my brother spent a week taking it in turns to type out the Chuckie Egg game from a computer magazine.  Those were the days


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 24, 2009)

Massive 2 meg game!


----------



## Boycey (Jan 24, 2009)

i can still remember some cheat codes for treasure island dizzy.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2009)

Chuck off isitme


----------



## Maggot (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/cbeebies/teletubbies/nurseryrhymes/humptydumpty/


----------



## subversplat (Jan 24, 2009)

a) treasure island is better than fantasy world.

b) I don't play such games as I am a vegan


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 24, 2009)

isitme said:


> I'd like to play a game where i was an egg who got to go on adventures
> 
> does anyone have any reccomendations?


Have you considered ingesting peyote?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 24, 2009)

I still can't think of any games where you play an egg, even after having slept on it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## bi0boy (Jan 24, 2009)




----------

